# EMT-I Class Through the Army



## trespassingproductions (Feb 11, 2014)

I just signed a 6 yr contract with the Army Reserve as a 68W.  I am currently working as an EMT and am going to UT Dallas to get my post bacc in pre med.  I have heard that 68w's can attend EMT-I courses once they arrive at their FDS...is this available for reservists?  If so, how do I go about finding and getting into a class?


----------



## Luno (Feb 11, 2014)

Damn, give that recruiter an Oscar.... did they at least ACASP you?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2014)

If I read what luno posted correctly you answer is you got lied to.

And on a side note I am craving Taco Time...


----------



## trespassingproductions (Feb 11, 2014)

haha no my recruiter was not the one that mentioned EMT I school.  Yes I got ACASP...my recruiter tried to tell me that I would get it later after I signed my contract so I went to MEPS and made a huge deal out of it with my counselor and it was put into my contract.

I heard of the EMT I opportunity from an active duty O3


----------



## Luno (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, at least you got E-4/ACASP... Here's the reality of the situation, there is very little motivation unless you're in a specialized unit that requires an EMT-I, for the reserves to pony up the money to send you to EMT-I/AEMT.  That's 6 weeks of orders with BAH and travel if you don't have an MSTC or a hosting unit near you that offers it.  Not to mention where the Army budget is getting hacked right now...  That's just my opinion, and worth every penny you paid for it, but incidentally, I am a unit training nco, and I have looked into sending my Soldiers to AEMT...  And let me guess, the O3 was probably a PA?


----------



## trespassingproductions (Feb 15, 2014)

I believe he was a PA...i appreciate the help, you have been more helpful than most.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 15, 2014)

The more things change…I was "promised" paramedic training by my recruiter as a firefighter in 1975, and wound up getting my own EMT-A ( now "Basic") and was the first full-time assigned fire EMT at my base (actually, crash rescue man school specialty of 57050 AFSC).


----------



## trespassingproductions (Feb 15, 2014)

again just for clarity i was not promised anything by my recruiter...i was made aware of a potential training opportunity and i was investigating how/if i could take advantage of it.

my recruiters did their fair share by failing/"forgetting" my acasp which i made sure in the end was in my contract.


----------



## CFal (Feb 23, 2014)

Army is trying to transition all it's flight medics to Paramedic, after you are in MOS you can try to get a flight spot


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey there guys. I'm a NREMT EMT-Basic and my question is regarding Army reserve. Do I start as E1 or do I go up a few level with my certification? What kind of training would I be going thru as Army Reserve? Any tips on the process? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 19, 2015)

EMT cert will not do anything with regards to starting at a higher rank.  A bachelor's degree will start you out as an E-4 though


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Sep 19, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> EMT cert will not do anything with regards to starting at a higher rank.  A bachelor's degree will start you out as an E-4 though


Thank you for your prompt response


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 20, 2015)

Things like Eagle Scout will bring you in as an E2, my 4 years of JROTC got me E3, so talk to your Recruiter, they'll have all the current info on what does, and does not bring you in at a higher rank

(I never knew you could enter as a SPC and was surprised to find a significant percentage of my Basic Training class had their sham shield already)


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Sep 20, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Things like Eagle Scout will bring you in as an E2, my 4 years of JROTC got me E3, so talk to your Recruiter, they'll have all the current info on what does, and does not bring you in at a higher rank
> 
> (I never knew you could enter as a SPC and was surprised to find a significant percentage of my Basic Training class had their sham shield already)


Thank you


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 26, 2015)

Atin Chuuk said:


> Hey there guys. I'm a NREMT EMT-Basic and my question is regarding Army reserve. Do I start as E1 or do I go up a few level with my certification? What kind of training would I be going thru as Army Reserve? Any tips on the process?
> Thank you in advance



Ok I know someone said that it would not help you, this is not exactly true.  if you are enlisted a a 68w and you are current with your NREMT and current CPR there is a chance you can enlist under the ACASP and come in as an E4.  I did this many years ago, each year the recruiting requirements change and with today's date, there will be changes come Oct 1st.  Speak to your local recruiter and ask directly about the ACASP (Army Civilian Acquired Skills Program).  I have not heard anything that it is no longer available for 68w but I am also not in recruiting command.  

@Luno Old thread brought back to life.  Have you heard any new information regarding ACASP for FY 16?


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Sep 26, 2015)

thank you much. This is very helpful.


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Sep 26, 2015)

Follow- up question. Would joining the army give me the necessary experience to land me in a ER hospital setting? Or would doing paramedic in Houston suffice?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 27, 2015)

I am not familiar with EMS in Texas, in most places the trend is moving towards Paramedics in the ER. 

 I did both, I enlisted than went to Paramedic school.  The issue with the Military and being a "Medic" is that we are allowed to do a lot of the "Cool Guy Skills" but don't have a great foundation on other things like cardiac monitoring, pharmacology, pediatric and geriatric patients. Military specializes in Trauma medicine, and we do not do a lot when it comes to medical side because we focus on the healthy 20 year old's.  

I will never tell someone not to enlist in the military, but I will be honest with them.  I have enjoyed my military experience and I would do it all over again if I had the chance.   On the other hand if you go to Paramedic school before enlisting there is a chance you might be able to become eligible for a Flight Paramedic Position within the army.  this also depends if there is a unit near you and if they have a current opening.  There are other requirements like must pass a flight physical.  I believe there is already a thread about flight medics in the military, just search it.


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for the informations. Sure do appreciate it.


----------



## Luno (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok, here's the deal with recruiters, make them work for you...  The regulation that ACASP falls under is AR 601-21, Chapter 7, and prerequisites as found in DA PAM 611-21.  At this time, I cannot find anything that shows a revision in AR 601-21, Chapter 7 or a revision for DA PAM 611-21.  If you're dead set on the Army and the ACASP, tell your recruiter the regulations, and have him work the details.  Hope this helps -SSG Luno


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Oct 7, 2015)

Helps a lot! Thank you very much


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 7, 2015)

Luno. Thanks for the updated info.


----------

